# como que



## clares3

Hola a todos
He leído últimamente en varios post del lado de América que se empieza a extender la expresión "como que". En España se empezó a oír hace casi una década en el ambiente juvenil: como que me voy, como que no me mola, como que nos vamos de vacaciones.
Me irritaba tal uso meramente aproximado del idioma. Quien dice "como que me voy" no sabemos si se va o no se va pero al final hemos terminado por entender que significa "me voy", en términos asertivos.
Mi pregunta es relativa a la extensión de tal modo de hablar al otro lado del Atlántico. Ya la he apreciado en Uruguay y Chile. ¿Tambien en Argentina, Colombia, México y los demás ha llegado tal forma de expresarse?


----------



## Canela Mad

Hola clares:

En Colombia es muy común. A mí me enerva el abuso que se hace de esta expresión, sobre todo cuando necesitas claridad meridiana sobre algún asunto. Ejemplo:

- Señorita ¿ha podido cambiar mi reserva del día 1 al 3?
- Mmmm... Como que no...
- Pero ¿puede hacerse?
- Como que no, parece que no se va poder.
- ¿Se puede o no?
- No. 

Un saludo,
CM


----------



## clares3

Entonces, querida Canela, ya tenemos otro país (Colombia) en que la indefinición se impone. El ejemplo que nos das es definitivo: o se puede o no se puede cambiar la reserva pero "como que no se puede" nos deja a medio saber.
¿Podrías aclararnos desde cuándo se ha impuesto en tu país?
Gracias.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Qué interesante. A mí, una situación como la que describe Canela me habría puesto los pelos de punta. Creo que allí mismo la habría mandado a paseo sin ninguna urbanidad. En ese contexto (empleada que atiende a un cliente) me habría sonado muy, pero muy descortés, como si estuviese tomándome el pelo. Se lo he escuchado a los jóvenes. Tal vez alguien con conocimientos de psicología juvenil pueda explicar por qué los adolescentes (y algunos que ya no lo son tanto) se cargan de muletillas de una manera espantosa: _como que no, tipo, voy a ir al cine, tipo ocho, ¿te parece bien?, tipo como que vamos todos juntos..._ Lo bueno es que cuando maduran, se les van. Algunos no maduran nunca. Escuchar a una persona de más de treinta hablar así es francamente deplorable. Me dan la impresión de que quieren demostrar de que son muy jóvenes a toda costa. Las hay, pero no son mayoría.
Saludos


----------



## Peón

Aquí la expresión es muy común en el lenguaje juvenil. Pero el mal se ha extendido a otras razas. 

Comenzaron a decirla las del ambiente televisivo, que aunque tengan 102 años creen tener 17. De allí la copiaron las madres de las _teens_, que se visten y usan el pelo (largo, rubio y lacio) como sus hijas  (algunas hasta pretenden entrar en los jeans de sus hijas). 
Los viejos, para no quedar "fuera de onda" y "tener comunicación" con nuestros hijos y sus amigos nos vemos obligados a usarla. Así que ahora digo: -Estoy _como que_ cansado, viste?

 El "_-Tipo como que vamos todos juntos_", que menciona *Adolfo* es el súmmun, el clásico de los clásicos, diría.


PD: No desesperéis amigos hispanos. Ya pronto estará en plena vigencia por esos lares.


----------



## germanbz

Yo tampoco lo soporto. Además ese "como..." llega a niveles de esperpento en su uso.
- Vamos como más deprisa.
- Estoy como cansado.
- Es como muy feo.
- Es como amarillo. (Delante de un amarillo limón que no da ningún lugar a dudas)
Añadir, que aún habiendose generalizado entre buena parte de la población joven, algunos grupos como los "pijos" le tienen una especial predilección con su "_es así como muy._.."


----------



## Peón

Pero aquí es peor, *germanbz*, al "como" le agregamos el "que", así que _la expresión queda como que peor que fea, viste?_


----------



## Aviador

germanbz said:


> Yo tampoco lo soporto. Además ese "como..." llega a niveles de esperpento en su uso.
> - Vamos como más deprisa.
> - Estoy como cansado.
> - Es como muy feo.
> - Es como amarillo. (Delante de un amarillo limón que no da ningún lugar a dudas)
> Añadir, que aún habiendose generalizado entre buena parte de la población joven, algunos grupos como los "pijos" le tienen una especial predilección con su "_es así como muy._.."


Uf. Esto perfectamente lo podría haber escrito yo. Es exactamente el caso de Chile, aunque aquí no es exclusivo de los pijos. En algún hilo de este foro hace poco me quejé de este curioso hábito.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peón said:


> Comenzaron a decirla las del ambiente televisivo, que aunque tengan 102 años creen tener 17. De allí la copiaron las madres de las _teens_, que se visten y usan el pelo (largo, rubio y lacio) como sus hijas  (algunas hasta pretenden entrar en los jeans de sus hijas).
> Los viejos, para no quedar "fuera de onda" y "tener comunicación" con nuestros hijos y sus amigos nos vemos obligados a usarla. Así que ahora digo: -Estoy _como que_ cansado, viste?


Buen observador. La eterna juventud. Aunque la ley de la gravedad haya hecho su trabajo, me visto como joven, llevo el pelo como joven y hablo como joven. Eso es.

[...]


----------



## Canela Mad

clares3 said:


> Entonces, querida Canela, ya tenemos otro país (Colombia) en que la indefinición se impone. El ejemplo que nos das es definitivo: o se puede o no se puede cambiar la reserva pero "como que no se puede" nos deja a medio saber.
> ¿Podrías aclararnos desde cuándo se ha impuesto en tu país?
> Gracias.



No lo tengo claro. Creo recordar que era una de las muchas correcciones que mi pobre madre le hacía a mi léxico adolescente. Así, calculo que como poco, unos veinte años. "Como que" pasa el tiempo... 


Saludos,
Canela


----------



## clares3

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Lo malo viene en avión. Lo bueno, a nado.



Muy bueno, querido Adolfo, muy bueno.
Bien: vemos que el asunto data de hace entre un y dos décadas.
En relación con lo que alguien ha dicho, el "como muy" se puso de moda en España hace ya entre 20 y 30 años pero al final ha decaído de puro estúpido que sonaba, sobre todo cuando se decía "Fulano es como tonto"; o Fulano es tonto o no lo es pero ser como tonto parece quedarse a medio camino de estulticia.
Muchas gracias a todos. Veo, con pena, que el mal se ha extendido a casi todo el mundo de habla hispana. Esperemos que corra la misma suerte que el "como muy".


----------



## cbrena

El_* como muy*_ es como que muy pijo.
El *como que no* es como que muy borde.
El_* lo que es*_ es como una_ tontá._
Y el_* como que muy*_ es la necedad hecha palabra

Me voy rápido a lavar el teclado con lejía.

Saludos.


----------



## germanbz

Perfecta síntesis


----------



## Peón

Todas esas expresiones, "como muy...", "como que..." y similares agregan algo de incertidumbre o inestabilidad a la frase. Parece que las palabras que vendrán después de la muletilla podrían sellar la suerte de la humanidad. Supongo que el bendito se siente como un filósofo existencial, o un Wittgenstein dando una conferencia en Cambridge, eligiendo cuidadosamente sus palabras. No se da cuenta que muchas veces sale un balbuceo inentendible.
Hablar bien y simple queda _como que muy prosaico_, *Pina*.


----------



## miguel89

Nada, es viste cuando vos querés decir algo onda "esto es grande", pero no es tan grande que digamos, entonces como que querés decir que es grande pero no mucho, entonces te sale decir "es como grande", ¿me entendés? Y también después decís "tipo a las ocho", porque onda no es a las ocho, ¿viste? Es más o menos a esa hora, pero como decir "a eso de las ocho" es como muy largo, decís "tipo ocho". No sé. Nada. Eso.



Va de la mano con doblar los deditos en el aire para representar las comillas...


----------



## Darojas

Cuando del 'tema' de los bobos se trata decimos 'es como bobo', que significa que no es bobo del todo pero actúa como tal. 'El tema de...' es otra muletilla del burocratés pomposo y periodístico, pero es otro hilo.


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

En México todo lo que ustedes refieren no es moda, sino la triste regla tácita e imperante desde hace varias décadas: me atrevería a decir que «como que» entró con toda su fuerza a mediados del siglo pasado, gracias a las películas de Cantinflas y Pedro Infante, [...]


----------



## Peón

miguel89 said:


> Nada, es viste cuando vos querés decir algo onda "esto es grande", pero no es tan grande que digamos, entonces como que querés decir que es grande pero no mucho, entonces te sale decir "es como grande", ¿me entendés? Y también después decís "tipo a las ocho", porque onda no es a las ocho, ¿viste? Es más o menos a esa hora, pero como decir "a eso de las ocho" es como muy largo, decís "tipo ocho". No sé. Nada. Eso.



[...]

Muy bueno chicos, _como que hace rato que no me reía tanto, entendés..._?


----------



## clares3

Clotario Demoniax said:


> En México todo lo que ustedes mencionan no es moda, sino la regla tácita e imperante desde hace varias décadas  ...


Me resulta increíble lo que expone Clotario. Yo creía que el "como que" era cosa de los pijos españoles y ahora resulta que lo importamos (por avión, como dijo Adolfo) de México y algún otro lugar del otro lado. 
Esperemos a ver qué dicen los demás de aquel lado pero ya noe spero nada bueno ni consolador.


----------



## mirx

clares3 said:


> Me resulta increíble lo que expone Clotario. Yo creía que el "como que" era cosa de los pijos españoles y ahora resulta que lo importamos (por avión, como dijo Adolfo) de México y algún otro lugar del otro lado.
> Esperemos a ver qué dicen los demás de aquel lado pero ya noe spero nada bueno ni consolador.



Eso iba a decir yo cuando leí el título. Ni fresa, ni moderno, ni naco, ni nada. Eso es de toda la vida de todo el mundo; sin embargo, no se usa en todos los casos ni tiene todos los alcances que han mencionado. Por ejempo, las frases de sudamérica_ "tipo como que..." _no se usan, ni tampoco el diálogo que citó Canela se emplearía ni es normal, como que no tiene mucho sentido. Nuestro uso es más bien el ejemplo que Pinairum utilizó como chascarrillo.

En lo personal no le encuentro nada especial a la frase y me sorprendió que les causara tanta urticaria, pero ya que leo los posts, sí hay muchos que están pasados dos rayitas.

*Como que *es una cláusula que introduce una percepción que el hablante se hace de algo. Así, "_como que ya es tarde"; _significa, _para mí ya es tarde, yo creo que ya es tarde._


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Aclaro que a mí no es el concepto en sí lo que me puede producir urticaria (muy leve, por otra parte), sino que un adolescente, de cada veinte palabras que te dice, ocho sean muletillas. Si estás escuchándolo diez minutos -toda una odisea-, a 200 palabras por minuto, habrás escuchado 800 muletillas. Después de algo así necesito irme a la sierra a pasarme una semana como eremita. Un whisky no hace mal. El problema es tomarse toda la botella.
Saludos


----------



## Peón

mirx said:


> Eso iba a decir yo cuando leí el título. Ni fresa, ni moderno, ni naco, ni nada. Eso es de toda la vida de todo el mundo; sin embargo, no se usa en todos los casos ni tiene todos los alcances que han mencionado. Por ejempo, las frases de sudamérica_ "tipo como que..." _no se usan, ni tampoco el diálogo que citó Canela se emplearía ni es normal, como que no tiene mucho sentido. *Nuestro uso es más bien el ejemplo que Pinairum utilizó como chascarrillo.*
> 
> *Como que *es una cláusula que introduce una percepción que el hablante se hace de algo. Así, "_*como que ya es tarde"*; _significa, _para mí ya es tarde, yo creo que ya es tarde._



Justamente, lástima que los coordinadores eliminaron la ingeniosa contestación de *Pinairun* ("Hago _como que _no te he oído" o algo así) que, a mi entender, más que una contestación a una charla era un uso diferente del "como que" que venimos discutiendo.  
A mí me pareció que en ese caso estaba bien usado.
En cambio, el ejemplo que das, *mirx,  *me parece una construcción incorrecta (al margen de que se use, claro), existiendo los verbos adecuados (creo, entiendo, estimo, etc.) *Pero no estoy seguro de lo que digo. *

¡Muy interesante este hilo!


----------



## Pinairun

Peón said:


> Justamente, lástima que los coordinadores eliminaron la ingeniosa contestación de *Pinairun* ("Hago _como que _no te he oído" o algo así) que, a mi entender, más que una contestación a una charla era un uso diferente del "como que" que venimos discutiendo.
> A mí me pareció que en ese caso estaba bien usado.
> En cambio, el ejemplo que das, *mirx,  *me parece una construcción incorrecta (al margen de que se use, claro), existiendo los verbos adecuados (creo, entiendo, estimo, etc.) *Pero no estoy seguro de lo que digo. *



Muchísimas gracias, Peón, por captar con tanto acierto el sentido que tenía mi intervención.


----------



## juandelsur

miguel89 said:


> Nada, es viste cuando vos querés decir algo onda "esto es grande", pero no es tan grande que digamos, entonces como que querés decir que es grande pero no mucho, entonces te sale decir "es como grande", ¿me entendés? Y también después decís "tipo a las ocho", porque onda no es a las ocho, ¿viste? Es más o menos a esa hora, pero como decir "a eso de las ocho" es como muy largo, decís "tipo ocho". No sé. Nada. Eso.
> 
> 
> 
> Va de la mano con doblar los deditos en el aire para representar las comillas...



¡Magnífica síntesis! Recuerdo el 1984 de Orwell y el apéndice de la neolengua y, las consecuencias sobre el pensamiento.
Agregaría que el _"como que" _o el _"tipo"_ llevan implícitas cierta despreocupación, falta de compromiso o indiferencia hacia el referente.
Saludos
juandelsur


----------



## mirx

Peón said:


> En cambio, el ejemplo que das, *mirx,  *me parece una construcción incorrecta (al margen de que se use, claro), existiendo los verbos adecuados (creo, entiendo, estimo, etc.) *Pero no estoy seguro de lo que digo. *


A mí los dos me parecen bien usados. Lo que pasa en México es que no se abusa de esa construcción como parece ser la situación en otros lados, tanto que ya los tiene cansados.


----------



## duvija

Estoy de acuerdo en que esa frase existe y se usa. No veo por qué tantas quejas... (Y aquí no agrego nada como que exquisitamente gracioso, o algo parecido). 
Sirve para indicar que algo no es el 100% así. O al menos, en nuestra opinión no lo es.


----------



## juandelsur

_Todos me ignoran, es como que no existo,_ por _parece que no existo, _no me suena tan mal, aunque la prefiero con el condicional, _es_ _como si no existiera_. Estoy de acuerdo en que el abuso de estas expresiones las convierte a veces en absurdas.
Saludos


----------



## swift

Del _Diccionario de dudas _de don Manuel Seco:


> *Como*
> 
> 3.    Adverbio de modo o de cantidad que denota semejanza o aproximación. […] Da a entender que la palabra o frase a que precede no se han de tomar por el objeto o concepto que estrictamente significan, sino por uno que se les asemeja (Cuervo, Diccionario). […] Hoy se abusa, en el estilo coloquial, de este como, ya más expletivo que atenuativo. […]
> 
> 9.    Como que. a) Conjunción anunciativa que implica probabilidad […]; o semejanza[…]; o ademán expresivo. […]
> 
> b)    Adverbio de modo o de cantidad que expresa semejanza. […] Este uso es más frecuente en América que en España, especialmente en Colombia, Venezuela y parte de Méjico, no solo en el nivel popular (cf. Kany, 383), sino en el culto: «Los versos que repiten los epítetos de su repertorio como que facilitan la atención» (Reyes, trad. Bowra, Lit. griega, 18). […]
> 
> c)    Conjunción causal, que expresa que la oración introducida por ella es explicación lógica de la anterior. […] Esta conjunción con frecuencia encabeza frases enfáticas: «—Debe estudiarse por principio y practicarse, con seriedad. —¡Como que debiera ser parte principal de la educación!» (Galdós, Torquemada, II, 31). […]
> 
> *Seco, Manuel*. «Como», pp. 117,8. Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española. Décima edición.


Saludos,


swift


----------



## chileno

swift said:


> Del _Diccionario de dudas _de don Manuel Seco:
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> swift





> 9.    Como que. a) Conjunción anunciativa que implica probabilidad […]; o semejanza[…]; o* ademán expresivo*. […]



Muchas gracias Swift.


----------



## clares3

duvija said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que esa frase existe y se usa. Sirve para indicar que algo no es el 100% así. O al menos, en nuestra opinión no lo es.


Hola
No estoy de acuerdo, querida Duvija. Pinairun puso un ejemplo de uso correcto de la expresión (hago como que no lo veo) mientras que el uso actual se ha extendido a frases donde carece de sentido y no expresa el no estar seguro al 100%. Cuando un adolescente dice "como que me voy" no quiere decir que no sabe si se va o no se va; se va seguro pero lo expresa con inseguridad.


----------



## mirx

clares3 said:


> Hola
> No estoy de acuerdo, querida Duvija. Pinairun puso un ejemplo de uso correcto de la expresión (hago como que no lo veo) mientras que el uso actual se ha extendido a frases donde carece de sentido y no expresa el no estar seguro al 100%. Cuando un adolescente dice "como que me voy" no quiere decir que no sabe si se va o no se va; se va seguro pero lo expresa con inseguridad.


Y esto se vale y lo hacemos todos en son de broma. Lo que pasa es que al parecer a vuestros adolescentes se les da mas, aunque no esten de broma.


----------



## Calambur

Por si sirve:


> Del DUE.*Como que. 1 *Significa *simulando o aparentando lo que se dice a continuación; equivale a «como si», pero se construye con indicativo. Actualmente sólo se usa detrás del verbo «hacer»: ‘Hace como que está enfadado (como si estuviese enfadado)’. En escritos antiguos hay ejemplos de su uso con otros verbos: ‘Tiene las flechas en la mano como que las quiere tirar’.* 2 *(pop. e inf.) Equivale a «que» o a «como si»: ‘Él firmó como que había recibido esa cantidad’.* 3 *(pop.) Hace de conjunción *causal lo mismo que «como»: ‘Como que no lo vas a creer, no te lo cuento’.* 4 *Se emplea para expresar algo que se le ocurre al que habla como *consecuencia de lo dicho o pensado antes: ‘Estoy cansadísimo... Como que me voy a acostar’. Es muy frecuente completar la frase con «estoy por»: ‘Está tardando ya demasiado: como que estoy por marcharme sin esperarle’. ¤ Otras veces, en vez de expresar una consecuencia, expresa una *causa: ‘Parece que comes con hambre. —Como que no he desayunado’.* 5 *Puede expresar incredulidad: ‘Sí, sí... ¡Como que tu padre te va a dejar que hagas eso!’.


----------

